# Off White Roots In Dwc



## loolagigi (Sep 22, 2009)

ok, i have read that if you use dark nutes it can stain your roots.....just wanna make sure.  plants are growing like weeds, but roots in my dwc have gotten darker than before.  can someone ease my mind?


----------



## greenthoughts (Sep 22, 2009)

in the DWC i have run i also got darker roots but only when they hit the water...  i didn't notice any slowdown in growth, root growth or anything else               just noticed that the roots weren't the bright white anymore.   i think it does have a little to do with which nutes you're using.
hope that helps a little.
Later


----------



## Tater (Sep 22, 2009)

How about some info about what you are using for nutrients.  Is the coloration slimy, do you notice anything growing in your reservoir, the more info you provide the easier it will be for us to help you.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 23, 2009)

i see tater is on it.  ...

wash your hands loolagigi. . ok, now go feel the inside of your rez wall. feel slimy? change it out. if not, check ph, and ppms, and let her ride...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2009)

I started using FloraNova a while ago.  My roots, while healthy, have taken on the same kind of brown color as the nute solution.  Like Tater said (hey Tater, it been a while--welcome back!), check for slime or anything else growing in your solution and on your roots.  Make sure that you always have plenty of aeration to your res.


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah using fn grow, and tiger bloom right now......when i change out my res the sides of the bucket are a little slimy, but i wash that out when i change res solution.  so i guess all is well. thanks for the responses.


----------



## Tater (Sep 23, 2009)

/me waves, hello all I'll be popping in a bit more as I have time and try to answer a few questions while I'm here.

Glad to here your ladies are doin ok loolagigi


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks tater


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 24, 2009)

HI Loola...

Everyone has great info here and all I can think of to add is to use your nose and smell the roots.  Healthy roots growing in hydro have a really nice 'fresh' smell...  and if you smell something funky you should be concerned.   There are some products you can use in your res to help protect the roots from root rot and pathogens...  Nutrilife SM90 is a multi purpose additive that helps fight pathogens, mold, and many other uses...

Now go smell those roots!

Peace!


----------



## IRISH (Sep 26, 2009)

i use fn also in my soil grows , and dwc buckets. i get the brown roots also. buckets need changed out every 7-10 days. i've had nothing but good with this 2 part nute loolagigi... ...


----------



## smokeytimes (Sep 26, 2009)

I too use FF nutes. my first grow didn't go so good as I was having slimmy brown roots that didn't look healthy after the third week of veg. I researched it and found that I was getting this slim due to high res temps. I bought a small 12 gal nano reef chiller and this second DWC grow is nothing like before they roots look very healthy now. Even though I am still using the FF nutes the water has cleared up to where it's almost crystal clear @ 68 degrees.

Maybe the issue could be like mine. How hot is the res temp?


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks but they are a lil out of my price range. also things seem to be ok so far. thanks i might need one some day though. did not know they made them that small.


----------



## smokeytimes (Nov 3, 2009)

I got mine for $129 online. I wasn't sure if it would help but it has. Now I did insulate my res with duct wrap insulation about 1/2" thick. if you don't you will get condensate all over the floor.

But I am getting some build up that is circulating through the chiller though, just means I have to flush out the chiller with water from the garden hose then let dry out.

As for the roots even in the 68* res I still get some darkish color to the roots. Mostly it's the large roots that get exposed to air when the water level drops


----------

